# Light fixture?



## newgreenthumb (Nov 4, 2006)

I am building a light fixture to hold 5 cfls @ 26w actual w/100w expected output ea with a claim of 1600 lumens each and 6500 kelvin rating. Now my question is how much light will this put out? Will 5 cfls with those ratings total 500w expected output and 8000 lumens?


----------



## Mutt (Nov 4, 2006)

newgreenthumb said:
			
		

> I am building a light fixture to hold 5 cfls @ 26w actual w/100w expected output ea with a claim of 1600 lumens each and 6500 kelvin rating. Now my question is how much light will this put out? Will 5 cfls with those ratings total 500w expected output and 8000 lumens?


 
On those bulbs forget the 100w "expected output" thats incadescent value which means nothing to weed growers.
You need @ a minimum 3,000 lumens per sq. ft. To grow herb. Twice that to flower it decently.


----------



## newgreenthumb (Nov 7, 2006)

Well here are the pics of the light set-up with 5 cfls @ 26 watts/1500lumens each in a 2.5 sqaure foot grow box.  Tell me what you guys think. Approximately 52 wats per square foot.  By the way they are not supported by their wires for strain relief.


----------



## newgreenthumb (Nov 8, 2006)

*HELLO ANYBODY HERE? I WOULD LOVE SOME ADVICE I am not yelling just trying to draw attention and want some advice or confirmation.*


----------



## Mutt (Nov 8, 2006)

newgreenthumb said:
			
		

> Well here are the pics of the light set-up with 5 cfls @ 26 watts/1500lumens each in a 2.5 sqaure foot grow box.


 
Cool man, never seen someone actually get 3,000 lumens per sq.ft. on the nose before.  
Lookin good. You may want to swap a couple out with 42W compacts just to boost it a little. 
The Wattage rule does not apply with flos. its lumens per sq.ft. HID's are 50W per sq.ft. 

Do you have any fans circulating and replacing the air in the box?


----------



## newgreenthumb (Nov 8, 2006)

Yes I have 3 cpu fans but will be increase the milli amps on the power supply to get more air flow from the fans.  I plan on adding one more fan inside the box to keep it circulating though.


----------



## Noob84 (Nov 9, 2006)

what kind and type are those lights? i have looked at stuff at local stores and nothing looks like what all the forums say to get. what is the red and blue light stuff? all i have access to is screw in fixtures, your picture is the first i have seen of this. how did you make it work?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 9, 2006)

pretty nifty!!!!


----------



## newgreenthumb (Nov 10, 2006)

The light are from walmart and they are the GE Daylight 100's.  They are 26w and have an expected output of 1600 Lumens.  The kelvin(6500"k") rating is considered the  "cool daylight spectrum" and that is blu light for  vegging.  They are all connected to screw-in lamp sockets available at any hardware store for $3-4 USD each.  All five are plugged into a surge protector, $3-5 USD and set to a timer for 18/6 lighting and the growbox is vented by three CPU fans and the walls arepainted flat white.  Remember to provide some strain relief on your cords too.


----------



## Noob84 (Nov 13, 2006)

thanks, that is what i was looking for. you have a few different kinds, are those the different light spectrum's everyone is talking about?


----------



## newgreenthumb (Nov 13, 2006)

They are all "daylight" spectrum.  I will be increasing them to the 42w cfl for more lumens once the plants get a little bigger.


----------



## idunnowhatsgoingon (Nov 13, 2006)

newgreenthumb said:
			
		

> Yes I have 3 cpu fans but will be increase the milli amps on the power supply to get more air flow from the fans. I plan on adding one more fan inside the box to keep it circulating though.


 
i too have 3 cpu fans in my box, and I'm using 1amp 12v dc converters...and they still ****.  exactly how much amperage where you planning on giving those little guys?


----------



## newgreenthumb (Nov 13, 2006)

I have 600ma for the fans rated at .15amps they required a total of .45amps but I wll increase the number of fans as they grow.


----------



## Dirty (Nov 13, 2006)

Just wanderin , Ive got a few window grows that have become too noticeable and have allready set up for a cabinet grow to take the plants to and through flowering. 
Living far from any head shop , nursery ,or grow shop and having such terrible credit that I cant order online I dont have the means to get any of the lighting that Ive read about or seen until I saw these pics that "newgreenthumb" posted. 
I have seen these bulbs (the kind "newgt" is usin at my local grocery store and would have no problems getting as many as needed .
Questions : how many will I need ? will they work for the flowering stage? 

I apologize if this is a question thats been asked before and I just missed the thread if thats the case please redirect me to the answer.

Thanks


----------



## newgreenthumb (Nov 15, 2006)

You need 30w per square foot.  Also 3000 lumens per square foot of grow area and make sure they are daylight spectrum 6500 kelvin rating.


----------



## Dirty (Nov 15, 2006)

Thanx NGT . I actually read some other posts and got a lil more insight on the situation , but still not seeing what I needed or a cheaper way of doing it I felt just as confused if not more. I ended up gettin the videos "Ready Set Grow" which made it quite clear to me that HID would be a better choice. Luckily Wal-Mart carries the HID bulbs ($8.95 for 175 watts) so I picked up a couple , used the information I found here http://www.onlinepot.org/grow/converthomesecuritylight2growlight.htm and now Ive got a purdy good (Im hoping) light setup.

Thanx again NGT


----------



## Dirty (Nov 15, 2006)

****! Seems I wasnt payin attention when I picked up them bulbs , for some reason I was thinkin I got Metal Halide but instead theyre fuckin Mecury Vapor. I cant find a cheap Metal Halide anywhere. Can anyone recomend  an online store where I can purchase with a prepaid credit card a fairly inexpensive Metal Halide lighting setup? Im thinkin I really dont wanna spend anymore than $60 on this but I would be willing to spend a lil bit more if I have to. 

Im only planning on taking 3 plants (due to the size of my grow area) through flowering so until one of ya expert horticulturist can direct to my cheap lighting I think im gonna try runnin 2 fixtures like what *TBG *suggested here *http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2238&highlight=the+brother%27s+gr unt*

Has anyone here tried this? How well did it work?

*newgreenthumb *, how are your kiddos doin under that cfls?

Thanx in advance


----------



## newgreenthumb (Nov 15, 2006)

They are doing good as I have good compact internodal growth and they are only 3-4in with 3 alternating nodes.  Right now they are getting a flushing with fresh water.


----------

